# اطلب اي برنامج من Autodesk وانا اجيبلك ياه من الموقع برابط واحد ومرخص



## م.قيس (17 أبريل 2010)

اطلب اي برنامج من Autodesk وانا اجيبلك ياه من الموقع برابط واحد ومرخص

انتظر الطلبات


----------



## n6010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ديسك لاند 2004 اذا سمحت


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
sivil 3d 2009
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (17 أبريل 2010)

land 2009 
بعد اذنك


----------



## م.قيس (17 أبريل 2010)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> sivil 3d 2009
> وجزاك الله كل خير



تفضل اخي الكريم

حياك يا بيت كاحل هههه


_
_
_الرابط الاول 
_
_http://trials.autodesk.com/dlm/civi...CAD_Civil_3D_2010_English_WIN_32bit.part1.exe_


_الرابط الثاني_


_http://trials.autodesk.com/dlm/civil3d/2010/AutoCAD_Civil_3D_2010_English_WIN_32bit.part2.rar_


_اخي الكريم حمله وقريبا اجيبلك الترخيص بس المهم حملو_


_اخوك قيس_
_الاخوة التانين على قائمة الانتظار بس ياريت يكتبو الاسم الكامل للبرنامج والاصداار
_


_
_


----------



## ahmad albna (18 أبريل 2010)

land 2006
من فضلك


----------



## ahmad albna (18 أبريل 2010)

land desk top 2006
اخر اصدار , من فضلك


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (18 أبريل 2010)

*land desk top 2006
اخر اصدار , من فضلك*​


----------



## africano800 (18 أبريل 2010)

autocad land desktop 2009
اذا سمحت


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ود البلال (18 أبريل 2010)

لوتكرمت داير land 2006 and civil 3dand atocad2006


----------



## ود البلال (18 أبريل 2010)

الروابط المرفقه لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تعمممممممممممممممممممممممممل


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2010)

ود البلال قال:


> الروابط المرفقه لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تعمممممممممممممممممممممممممل



اخي الكريم تعمل وهي من موقع البرنامج تحقق ثم اكتب


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2010)

africano800 قال:


> autocad land desktop 2009
> اذا سمحت



اخي الكريم نظرا لكثرة الطلبات وضعته لك كامل على هذا السيرفر ومرفق بالترخيص

​ اوتوكاد العجيب AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 ISO للتحميل, تحميل اوتوكاد 2009

البرنامج كامل بصيغة ISO

صورة من البرنامج








للتحميل

*Download*
http://rapidshare.com/files/13054948...009.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13054950...009.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13054949...009.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055282...009.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055281...009.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055284...009.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055285...009.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055288...009.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055485...009.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055486...009.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055486...009.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055490...009.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055789...009.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055794...009.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055792...009.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055988...009.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055989...009.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13055994...009.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056234...009.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056234...009.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056243...009.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056246...009.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056485...009.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056486...009.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056490...009.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056815...009.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056819...009.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056823...009.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056823...009.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056826...009.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13057108...009.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13057112...009.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13057114...009.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13056962...009.part34.rar 

بالتوفيق


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2010)

ظريف بن ساسي قال:


> *land desk top 2006
> اخر اصدار , من فضلك*​




اخي الكريم هذا هو اصدار 2006 مرفق معه الترخيص مع باسورد فك الضغط على اكثر من سيرفر
والكلمة السرية بدون فراغات


Rapidshare download:
Code:
DC-1:

http://rapidshare.de/files/5566470/ALD2006-D-1.part01.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566474/ALD2006-D-1.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566532/ALD2006-D-1.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566500/ALD2006-D-1.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566515/ALD2006-D-1.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566488/ALD2006-D-1.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5565608/ALD2006-D-1.part07.rar.html

CD-2:

http://rapidshare.de/files/5568968/ALD2006-D-2.part1.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569003/ALD2006-D-2.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569009/ALD2006-D-2.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569033/ALD2006-D-2.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569016/ALD2006-D-2.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569043/ALD2006-D-2.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5567479/ALD2006-D-2.part7.rar.html


Megaupload download:
Code:
CD-1

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7C8B6RQ3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9IWF9GDQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=677XSK6N
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3MT2WRNV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NYE88O3R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C9XWSJOJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UJEWA8HP

CD-2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7CILBMY4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7Q5I7JF0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LN9JIY89
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1JIXJ8OD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H4LZC7UP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68I5PKR9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S22DXDGX

Password:
Code:
http://w w w.limn e os.n et

دعاء لي ولوالدي
المهندس قيس


----------



## م.قيس (18 أبريل 2010)

ود البلال قال:


> لوتكرمت داير land 2006 and civil 3dand atocad2006



Rapidshare download:
Code:
DC-1:

http://rapidshare.de/files/5566470/ALD2006-D-1.part01.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566474/ALD2006-D-1.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566532/ALD2006-D-1.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566500/ALD2006-D-1.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566515/ALD2006-D-1.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5566488/ALD2006-D-1.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5565608/ALD2006-D-1.part07.rar.html

CD-2:

http://rapidshare.de/files/5568968/ALD2006-D-2.part1.exe.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569003/ALD2006-D-2.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569009/ALD2006-D-2.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569033/ALD2006-D-2.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569016/ALD2006-D-2.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5569043/ALD2006-D-2.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5567479/ALD2006-D-2.part7.rar.html


Megaupload download:
Code:
CD-1

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7C8B6RQ3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9IWF9GDQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=677XSK6N
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3MT2WRNV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NYE88O3R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C9XWSJOJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UJEWA8HP

CD-2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7CILBMY4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7Q5I7JF0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LN9JIY89
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1JIXJ8OD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H4LZC7UP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68I5PKR9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S22DXDGX

Password:
Code:
http://w w w.limn e os.n et


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (18 أبريل 2010)

يعني إذا بتسمح ترخيص autodesk moldflwo 2010 2011 وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا يا اخي لكن اذا تكرمت ممكن رابط تورنت له


----------



## ساميفر (19 أبريل 2010)

sivil 3d 2009
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.قيس (19 أبريل 2010)

ساميفر قال:


> sivil 3d 2009
> وجزاك الله كل خير



اخي الكريم موجود في الصفحة الاولى

كل الاحترم


----------



## ahmad albna (23 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت شرح طريقة فك الضغط للفايلات المضغوطة بستتخدام password والف شكر م.قيس


----------



## ود البلال (24 أبريل 2010)

هذا رابط تحويلdxf الي xyz منقول
http://rapidshare.com/files/379507289/dxf2xyz.exe.html


----------



## ود البلال (24 أبريل 2010)

معليش يا اخوي اعرف اني غلبتك والله انا احبث عن لاند 2006 منذ فتره وشكرا لمجهودك بس ما بينزل عندي بفتح اللينك ويعطيني upluad فقط


----------



## garary (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
ابحث عنkeygen civil 3d 2010


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2010)

garary قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم
> ابحث عنkeygen civil 3d 2010




تفضل اخي الكريم ستجد الترخيص القاتل مع الشرح بالصور هنا

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/2517786/keygen-autocad-2010.html

تحياتي 

اخوك قيس


----------



## ahmedebeid (28 أبريل 2010)

atuo deskland desk to


----------



## م.قيس (29 أبريل 2010)

يا اخوان رسالة الى كل المشرفين لا يستحق هذا المنتدى اي شي

كل ما حطينا شي بيغلقوه 

انا مستنكف


----------



## eiadmwm (20 مايو 2010)

اريد برنامج اللاند ديسك توب 2011 اذا موجود لو سمحت


----------



## mostafammy (20 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت سيفل 2010 لانى فى امس الحاجه اليه 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed Ela (25 مايو 2010)

:73::59:لو سمحت نسخة 64 بت Autocad land desktop:73::59:


----------



## ahmed zein (25 مايو 2010)

take off


----------



## احمد برقاوي (25 مايو 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم 
لو سمحت اريد برنامج 

Autodesk Survey 2005

اذا كان هناك امكانية مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## igi2 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو تقدر تجيب لنا برنامج Land disktop 2009


----------



## Mohamed Ela (23 يونيو 2010)

:15::15::15::15:اريد بررنامج اتوكاد لاند دبسك توب 64 بت :15::15::15::15:نظرا لآن نسخة الويندوز الخاصة بى 64 بت ولا تعمل نسخ الأتوطاد 32 بت وشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا:14::14::14::14:


----------



## ايمن كحوش (23 يونيو 2010)

اريد برنامج اوتوكاد 2007 او 2008 +شرح له


----------



## احمدهارون (25 يونيو 2010)

Autocad mep 2010, bro, urgent, and thanks in advance.


----------



## odwan (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وفقكم الله إلى كل خير


----------



## rasool2008 (26 يونيو 2010)

دروس بالفيديو شرح اللاند نريد


----------



## ثعيلي (11 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يخليك طلب واحد بس*

ممكن برنامج Carslon من شركة AutoDesk الله يخليك دخت عليه ما حصلته


----------



## احمدهارون (12 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت وتكرمت ونكون شاكرين لو تكرمت او ابيت (يعني في الحالتين)
autocad pnid 2010 or 2011
وبارك الله فيك ووالديك


----------



## انور الزبيدي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا لدي طلب واقتراح

الطلب

رابط مباشر لبرنامج لاند ديسك توب ثري دي سفل 2010 كامل ويقبل الاستكمال بالتحميل لان النت عندنا ضعيف جدا ولايتحمل الاحجام الي موجودة في سيرفرات الرفع مثل الرايبد شير وغيره واكون ممنون لكم

الاقتراح

هنالك مواقع تعطي مساحة مجانية تصل الى 5 كيكا لمدة 6 اشهر اتمنى من الذين يمتلكون الانترنت القوي والمعلومات في استغلال هذه المساحة واستغلالها في رفع هذه البرامج المهمة وبهذا راح تنحل مشكلة الراوبط الغير قابلة للاستكمال واحنا حقيقة انذلينا من سيرفرات الرايبد شير والزت شير والميكا ابلود

مع خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------



## almurtada (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء برنامج autoland desktop 2009 و autocivil 2009 و autosurvey 2009 مع الكراك


----------



## fathizh (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Autocad LT
I am looking for it
Version 2005 or later

Chokran
Fathi 
---------

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد اوتكاد 2006


----------



## aymankh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الرجاء منكم تنزيل 
autocad 2010 64 bit


----------



## تقى (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد مثال على تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحي ببرنامج الان ديسك توب ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمر باعمر (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*اوتكاد لا ينزل على معالج 64 بت*

عندي نسخة من برنامج اوتوكاد 2008 و2010 وكلها لا تنزل على جهازالكمبيوتر المحمول خاصتي ويعطيني رسالة ان هذه النسخة لاجهزة 32 بت . اذا كان لديكم اي نسخة اوتوكاد 2008 او 2009 او 2010 64 بت ارجو انقاذي بها. جزيتم خيرا.


----------



## engineering king (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
أخي لوسمحت برنامج 
Autodesk Inventor2008 64bt
في اسرع وقت
جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## akhilali (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز انا اخوك من العراق ... محتاج تعليم عربي عن برنامج اسمه (CGSurvey 7 ) من شركة أوتوديسك . أرجو ارساله الى الايميل ( [email protected] ) 
وشكراً الك :75:


----------



## omnia . (7 نوفمبر 2010)

Autodesk Land Desktop
ان امكن لو سمحت


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا في امس الحاجة لتعليم برنامج Auto turn
شكرا لكم واتمني نسخة ايضا من البرنامج


----------



## sosohoho (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا كان تكدر تجيب اي شي من اوتودسك .... اذا امكن ابديت لبرنامج civil 3d 2009
وعندي مشاركة في الموضوع .... والابديت عبارة عن برنامج يمكن تنصيبة على civil 3d 2009
لكن المشكلة لا يمكن ذلك وتظر رسالة خطاء او ما شابة ذلك فاذا كان بامكانك ان تدلنا على رابط يمكن من خلاله انزال التحديث ((( الابديت))) وكيفية التنصيب من اجل اظهار القوائم التي لا تظهر بة سنكون شاكرين لك


----------



## sosohoho (8 نوفمبر 2010)

http://civilwized.blogspot.com/2009/06/autodesk-autocad-civil-3d-autocad-civil.html



وهذا اسم البرنامج ..... يعني التحديث 

c3d2009sp3.exe


----------



## شعلة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

Civil 3d 2010
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed sleem (9 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبر


----------



## بالشيخ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

covadis
اذا سمحت


----------



## hasanali (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخي الكريم*

احاول عمل تنزيل لاند2009 لاكن الرابدشير يعطي رسالة ان الملفات غير موجودة
والميجاابلود لا يتم التحمبل 

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## الكور (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام ...
ارجوا افادتنا بشرح برنامج لاند دسك توب الخاص بتصميم سبكات الصرف الصحي وتصريف مياه الامطار


----------



## زهزوه (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي بارك الله بك وجزاك خيراً
هل مازل لديك الفانوس السحري ؟إذا تقدر ان تدعمنا ببرامج civil visualization ؟ من autodesk نكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## khalid roshdy (25 مارس 2011)

autocad 2010 - 64 bit to be used with win.7


----------



## محمد رزق السيد (25 مارس 2011)

يجازيك الله كل خير 
اتمنى تساعدنى فى شرح لبرناكج revit mep2011
او كتاب عنه


----------



## islam36 (19 أغسطس 2011)

لوسمحت برنامج re 2010vit strcture


----------



## mohamedhemdan (14 يوليو 2013)

اليريسادة الزملاء كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم  اود ان احيطكم علما اني كلما اردت ان احمل اي برنامج ظهرت لي عبارة الملف غير موجود اسألكم بالله من احمل البرامج ..... وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_90_a (15 يوليو 2013)

autocad civil 3d 2010 64 bit english


----------



## r-1 (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير لو بتقدر برنامج civil 3d 2014


----------



## م.قيس (17 يوليو 2013)

r-1 قال:


> جزاك الله خير لو بتقدر برنامج civil 3d 2014



Download AutoCAD Civil 3D 2014 | Free Trial | Autodesk


----------



## قيصر الجد (19 يوليو 2013)

Quantity takeoff مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (20 يوليو 2013)

Download AutoCAD Civil 3D 2013 

بالله هذا البرنامج لاني بحثت كثيرا ولم أجده ... ارجوا توفيره


----------



## ahmed_90_a (22 يوليو 2013)

autocad civil 3d 2010 64 bit english​ محتاج جدا لهذا البرنامج يا ريت واحد يساعدني في ايجاد البرنامج و شكرا
​


----------



## كبل (25 يوليو 2013)

لو تكرمت علينا ببرنامج autocad raster2011​


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## mohamed2025 (30 يوليو 2013)

treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bien


----------



## هانى محمد حسن (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى الكريم انا بطلب اتوكاد 2013 مع الكراك


----------



## ADL2013 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

autodesk take off 2010 what about it???


----------



## es.meshaq (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## الامير حسن (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب برنامج earth cad l مع التفعيل


----------



## imad kharma (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Civil 3D 2011 مع الكراك لو سمحت او طريقة التشغيل


----------



## biluiz87 (14 يوليو 2014)

salam alikoum
programme "AUtodesk Infra Work " barak alaho fik


----------



## mandouh2012 (15 يوليو 2014)

رابط تحميل civil 3d 2015 32 bit
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ودالنعيم (16 يوليو 2014)

please civil 3d 2014


----------



## السلفى (17 يوليو 2014)

ارجو اعطاءى برنامج 2013 civil3d


----------



## eman2015 (18 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اخي برنامج autocad civil 3d 
32bit


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (3 أغسطس 2014)

please i like Autodesk structural bridge design 2014 or 2015 64 bits
thanks


----------



## wael mostafa 82 (5 أغسطس 2014)

bits 64 ​*Autodesk AutoCAD CIVIL 3D - 2015 ولكم جزيل الشكررر*


----------



## mhmuad (7 أغسطس 2014)

لو سمحت ممكن برنامج الريفت مع المكتبه الخاصه به وبرنامج تيك اوف


----------



## eman2015 (7 أغسطس 2014)

autocad civil 3d 2013


----------



## مرتضي السر التوم (7 يونيو 2018)

عاوز برنامجauto desk quantity takeoff 2013


----------



## علي مساح (18 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن _sivil 3d 2015

_​


----------



## شوقي السفياني (30 سبتمبر 2018)

اخي الكريم اريد برنامج سيفل ثري دي مع الكرك 32 بت


----------



## روني اوسو (21 أكتوبر 2018)

Autocad civil 3d 2012


----------



## ashrafgezawy (23 أكتوبر 2018)

لو سمحت اخي العزيز اريد Civil 3D 2015 مع كيفية التفعيل


----------



## ashrafgezawy (23 أكتوبر 2018)

لو سمحت اخي العزيز اريد Civil 3D 2015 مع كيفية التفعيل​64 BIT
​


----------



## روني اوسو (25 أكتوبر 2018)

اذا سمحت برنامج civil 3d 2012 64 bit


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (28 أكتوبر 2018)

infra work


----------



## zaid_227 (1 ديسمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم استاذ رايد اوتوكاد 2007 مع الكراك من فضلك


----------

